# Possible to Export just Flagged files?



## The Shaheen (Jun 27, 2011)

I am in the process of learning white flagging my preferred files from a shoot..

Is it possible; i presume after using Library>Filter; to just choose Flagged files (best choices) and to export them as Tiffs?

I hope i phrased this request correctly.. Any help to do this would be welcome..


----------



## dj_paige (Jun 27, 2011)

Turn on the Filter Bar (with the backslash key), then click on attribute, click the white pick flag, and your picked photos should appear. To Export, select all then File->Export


----------



## b_gossweiler (Jun 27, 2011)

Filter by Flags (Attribute Filter) and whatever else filter criteria you want to apply in Grid View, select all images shown (Ctrl+A) and click the Export button.

What's a little tricky is the way the flag filter works in Attribute filter:
Each of the flagging states is a switch on its own that can be activated or not activated. I.e. if you activate Picks and activate Rejects, you'll get a view of all Picks AND all Rejects, but not the unflagged ones.

Beat


----------



## The Shaheen (Jun 27, 2011)

Thank you BOTH... I had not reached as far as the Filter Bar bit yet...


----------

